# Prometheus IBS Diagnostic Test



## susie419 (Jul 14, 2009)

I recently came across this on the web and wonder if anyone has heard about it and its accuracy. It's supposed to how certain markers in our blood. It'a the only test that diagnoses IBS..wonder if it's legitimate. I plan to contact them and see who does it in my area.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It seems legit to me.The UNC Functional GI clinic was part of the research to set it up (I donated blood for that one)I've talked to them and I think the protocol they used to set up the test makes a lot of sense (and they have markers that will show if you have other things).They've got some other tests with a good reputation. Like any test there can be false negatives and false positive, but I think it overall is a pretty decent test.


----------



## McGruber (Feb 18, 2009)

So does your doctor need to OK this test or is it done outside of doc's orders? And if the answer is yes to the first part, anyone know if doctor's are generally open to the test?


----------



## keycat (Apr 6, 2009)

How accurate is it? I found some information about the accuracy on the site, but it didn't really tell me what I wanted to know, for instance - if I do have IBS, what is the chance that I will give a false negative? And - how accurate is it compared to other genetic tests?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Biomarkers is different than genetic. Biomarkers are things roaming around in the blood, and while made by genes aren't directly telling you which genes you have.I don't think the celiac genetic tests are all that good (just give risk, not if you have it or not especially since with both celiac and IBD it isn't you have the gene you get the disease, just some genes make you a higher or lower risk for getting them).I think at least the first generation test was a bit better at ruling IBS out than ruling IBS in, I think they are getting better as the go along (what happened with the IBD tests that company does that people now feel are pretty good).http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sensitivity_and_specificity gives the equations for how sensitivity and specificity relate to false positive and false negatives. They tend to use those numbers rather than % of false results.


----------



## keycat (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, Kathleen M. That helps a lot.One other thing I couldn't find on the site - how much does the test cost? I have insurance but they won't pay for everything.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I grabbed some numbers. IBS diagnostic is from the monograph on their website.The overall accuracy of the PROMETHEUSIBS Diagnostic is 70%. The sensitivity and specificityare 50% and 88%, respectively.http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m323...ag=content;col1Now these are the antibody tests for Celiac not the genetic ones, but may be more comparable as you are looking at stuff wandering around in the blood.Overall performance of common antibody tests for celiac disease Sensitivity SpecificityAnti-gliadin 52%-100% 47%-100%(IgG and IgA)EMA IgA 86%-100% 90%-100%TG IgA 77%-100% 91%-100%


----------



## susie419 (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for that great information, Kathleen. I did call today and they have which doctors use their tests in their computer. However, they don't tell you if he/she has ever ordered the test nor could they answer any questions regarding what insurance is accepted. They said our doctors would know. Here is the link for the test explanation and it also tells what other tests their lab does:http://www.ibsbloodtest.com/I would really be curious to take it.


----------



## Borrellifan (May 5, 2009)

Prometheus is definitly legit. They also have a similar Crohn's test that has been out for a while. I have had that one done a couple of times to rule out Crohn's. I think there IBS test is pretty new so i haven't had the chance to give it a whirl yet but im sure its just a matter of time (atleast untill my next GI visit). For what its worth i believe Prometheus also bought the rights to Lotronex or to distribute it or something along those lines. There really trying to make big steps in the IBS field which is a good thing for us.


----------



## keycat (Apr 6, 2009)

So ... I called my doctor about this test, and he said he didn't know about and to ask my gastroenterologist. So I called him, and guess what he said? He had never heard of it either. I actually didn't communicate with the gastro directly - I was talking to his nurse, who asked me if I wasn't mixing up IBS and IBD: "There's an IBD test." And I was like, "No, I'm positive it's for IBS!" What to do now? If a doctor hasn't even heard of a test, he probably doesn't offer it!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It may be worth printing off the brochure and either sending it in with a request or bringing it to your next appointment. (you might have to go into the healthcare provider section and click that you are a doctor to get to the brochure, not sure if it is in the patient section or not).If they do the other tests from that company for IBD they may be willing to give it a go.They have insurance forms and that on the website so you may be able to sort that out with your insurance as well. If they've already pre-approved it that may help get the doctor to give it a go.http://www.ibsbloodtest.comI know Prometheus goes to the gastroenterology meetings and stuff, but you can't be sure your doctor happened to visit their booth.


----------

